# swivel plate adapters for tractor seats?



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

does anyone know if theres such a thing? i wanna mount one under my tractor's suspension seat so my neck doesnt kill at the end of the day.

also, universal tractor fenders for front wheels?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if these are made aftermarket, or sold seperately, but you could always buy a complete seat from Kubota, or maybe Deere, and then mount it to your Kioti. Many other applications have swivel seats too. Industrial loaders (also known as skip loaders) often have seats that swivel a quarter turn to the right. Try calling a tratcor salvage yard if you can't find what you are looking for. Case (570MXT, 480LL), Cat (414), Deere (210), Masey/Fermec (not familiar with model numbers) are the ones that I can think of off the top of my head. A backhoe seat might also work but will probably require modification. These seats swivel 180 degrees and to the left. Good luck.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Come on now Pro touch, you aren't thinking about trading off the Kioti for a Kubota?
While I must admit the Kubota was a few more beans, the few creature comforts were worth it in my book. 
Have you used the inverted blower yet? Mine is just sitting and waiting!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

blowerman;1403547 said:


> Come on now Pro touch, you aren't thinking about trading off the Kioti for a Kubota?


You better duck Protouch. The hair parting has begun and it sounds like the orange bullets have started flying first.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Hows the new tractor treating you? Hows the shifting going?Blower?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

My understanding is the Kioti is a good solid tractor! I just prefer some of the creature comforts of the Kubota. The push button shifting is nice as is the 15 degree seat swivel. (I couldn't help it)


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

the only two differences between the m9540's i was looking at and the dk90 were swivel seat and power reverser(powershuttle)

the kioti has everything else so theres no creature comforts missing. the shifting isnt to bad, as i stay in high range all the time and the clutch isnt stiff.

i ended up getting this:
http://www.amazon.com/Swivel-Pro-Seat-Model-5006/dp/B005JIZS64

although, i am more likely than not purchasing an m100x next season for blowing drives as the thumb 3pt control is awesome along with the powershift on the handrest.

the kioti will be getting a loader and bx12 or kage unit and be put on parking lot duty.

blower is great, still waiting on the backblade though. i did about 3 drives in the time a competitor did 1 drive on a street we both were working on.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

*Fenders!>$$$$$$*

Hi Pro Touchgrounds, I have a 2006 Kubota L-4330HSTC, we use this just for snow removal, stacking snow, re-locating piles etc., we have a plate and drive on road to some of our lots, some 3 miles away etc., when roads are wet, water/salt all over the cab, i called my local dealership, they said no part no# for front fenders...well if u have a Kubota you can get them....from Canada, i was on a tractor forum, a guy goes by the name 4SHORTS, has a custom L-5740, i asked about front fenders...stock in Canada, i called a few Kubota dealers that speak english, gave them my model number etc, after 2-wks,going thru customs, UPS delivered, was about $780.00! however, i try to keep this small rig clean, it does help if you drive on road alot. Call a english speaking Kubota dealer in Canada, give them your model number etc....they are available, pretty easy install, HD brackets etc...i even made mud flaps! Think Snow!


----------



## EXCESSIVE FORCE (Dec 24, 2004)

ProTouchGrounds;1404614 said:


> the only two differences between the m9540's i was looking at and the dk90 were swivel seat and power reverser(powershuttle)
> 
> the kioti has everything else so theres no creature comforts missing. the shifting isnt to bad, as i stay in high range all the time and the clutch isnt stiff.
> 
> ...


Have you installed/used the swivel yet? If so, please give some feedback on it.Thanks


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

The fenders on my Deere weren't that expensive, but the fenders & brackets are separate items might be worth a look. If I recall correctly the fenders them selves were only $ 80'or so, the brackets were the more expensive item, & you would gave to name those to fit your machine anyway.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

actually we just installed the plate today. it works perfectly we just had to drill some new holes b/c only 1-2 of them lined up with where our seat mounts. this will definitely save our necks some pain from having to crane over all the time.

plus i busted the rear window so we took the seat out to clean all the glass chunks out. the mini pinnacle caught a lower hanging cable line at a house we have done several times with no problems before, it yanked the lightbar off the mount and the magnets hit the rear window and shattered it. the new glass is coming in this week.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I was looking at an Kubota M7040 last weekend and I asked about the swivel seat and the salesmen said it didn't have it and almost sounded like he had never heard of it. Maybe its only available on the bigger models or just a new salesman. 

There was a thread somewhere about using plastic window wells as fenders, you would still need to find or fab some brackets but could be a cheaper solution.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The M100x model kubota isn't that much bigger than the M7040. The website shows it's a standard item on M95 and up. How would the dealer not know? 
Even with the swivel, you still have your head turned backwards half the time during a run. Gets soar after awhile. 
Protouch, now that you broke the window, will you put in a defoster one? I put a new window in mine and couldn't imagine not having it. If I break one, then the old window is around for a back up.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

G.Landscape;1417142 said:


> I was looking at an Kubota M7040 last weekend and I asked about the swivel seat and the salesmen said it didn't have it and almost sounded like he had never heard of it. Maybe its only available on the bigger models or just a new salesman.
> 
> There was a thread somewhere about using plastic window wells as fenders, you would still need to find or fab some brackets but could be a cheaper solution.


I'm not sure about the M7040 but the L5740 come with swivel seats. Last year was the first year for them on the Grand L. I have had the plastic front fenders on a few tractors, they work well but the metal frames tend to break after a couple of seasons and have to be reinfored. I like the earlier rubber ones that I had better.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

blowerman- the tractor came standard with rear defroster, the new window is about 570, should be coming in this week.

your right, you still have to turn your neck, but before after a 6hr shift in there, my neck and shoulders were toast. hopefully this will alleviate some of the issue, you can swivel pretty far before it gets in the way of the 3pt lever.

im fairly certain we will be getting an m100/110 next year. if i get the lots im eyeying the kioti will be put on pusher duty, if not i may trade it in on the 100. i love the thumb control feature of the 3pt on the armrest.

i may take some measurements of the window wells and see if they'll fit the front tires here soon.

overall im very happy with the tractor, 21mph road speed, plenty of power, good options.

you really notice the difference in efficiency when i had to use the truck to finish up the route after the window busted.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

ProTouchGrounds;1417489 said:


> you really notice the difference in efficiency when i had to use the truck to finish up the route after the window busted.


Why not the crank the heat and "keep on tractoring....."


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

cause then i wouldnt be able to hear the radio!

high winds that day, 40mph gusts, and i didnt want to fill the cab with blowing snow lol, didnt have my carthartt overalls either, comfy working in a tshirt


----------

